

Ask HN: Mobile app with 2+ million downloads, what next? - m2mapps

I developed a throwaway iOS app in my spare time that has accumulated over 2 million free downloads.<p>At the moment user engagement is low as it is a basic app that uses the built-in iOS SMS component, but I'd now like to take it to the next level.<p>I'm based in the UK, what are the next steps?
======
leebossio
Work on increasing user engagement.

If you don't already have push notifications implemented its probably a good
time to do so.

Focus on creating either 1.) Better monetization or 2.) Another relevant app
to drive users to in order to monetize.

